
Why Chemical Warfare Is Ancient History - robg
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1879350,00.html
======
ksvs
This was not poison gas. The victims were simply asphyxiated. Nor was this
unique. In ancient times, fire was commonly used by armies besieging towers,
and in the casese when it worked, smoke must often have flushed out or killed
the defenders before flames did.

